# Live login problem



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 8, 2013)

New to FreeBSD, but have some experience with Linux distros.
Downloaded the latest version and burned to a CD back in October (sorry, I didn't write the version # on the CD). Just now getting a chance to check it out.
I live in Florida, USA.
I am trying to use the Live portion, but when I get to the login it will not recognize: root.
Is this a keyboard mapping problem or something else I'm clueless on.

Any solution, no matter how obvious, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2013)

Please describe exactly what it does.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 9, 2013)

After typing in: root,I get another log in line, nothing else.
I have a 2003 Sony VAIO desktop. 32bit, 1GB of RAM with Windows XP/SuperOS11/Snow Linux
I burned a 32bit image on the CD.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

AndyOpie150 said:
			
		

> After typing in: root,I get another log in line, nothing else.



The root account doesn't have a password on the Live CD. Just press enter when it asks for one.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 10, 2013)

Doh!  I knew it had to be something so simple that my over thinking brain was missing it. 
Should have known to try that myself. I hate getting older.

Thanks.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, spoke too soon.This is what I see.


```
FreeBSD/i386 (Amnesiac) (ttyv0)

Login:
```

When I hit enter I get another login line. (everything in red)  Same as when I typed in: root


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 10, 2013)

Question: If I'm seeing "login:" shouldn't I be typing in a user name?
If I then see "password" I would type in "root" or hit the enter key. Right?
If this is the case what is the "user name"?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

The root user is created by the install.  There's a chance to add other users, but if you did that you would probably remember it.

Username is root for the root user, password is whatever was set during the install.


----------



## kpa (Jan 10, 2013)

On the live system that you select at the menu, be it the CD/DVD or memory stick, the user name is root and password is empty.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 10, 2013)

That puts me back to square one.
When I type in root and then hit enter all I get is another login line.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

Rather than the Live mode, try just the Shell mode.  It's single-user mode, but otherwise similar.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

Are you booting from the CD, or are you trying to log in to an install on the hard disk?  The FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE CD Shell and Live mode both just worked here.

Note that 9.1 was not out in October, so it might help to identify what version you have.  Or just download 9.1.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 10, 2013)

No Internet connection at the moment of any sort other than from my phones WiFi hot spot  capabilities which are to slow. This has a high chance of allowing the image file to become corrupt while downloading.

Note: When I choose the install option and get to the window that asks for the host name I have keys that don't leave a visible output on the screen. Those that do are capitalized and are proceeded by a ^ (Caps Lock is off).


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

Keyboard problem?  Or possibly a keymap problem.  When the installer asks that terrible double-negative question about default keymaps, do you keep the default or choose something else?  Is your keyboard US layout?  Is it wireless?


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 11, 2013)

I used the default setting first, then the first US option. Same results with both.
The keyboard works fine in Windows, SuperOS 11.10, and Snow Linux.
The keyboard is a USB cable connection type.

Note: I'm pretty sure I checked the md5 sum of the download before burning to a CD. I do this out of habit.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 11, 2013)

Well...if worse comes to worse I'll just have to wait till I get a high-speed internet connection and download newest version, check md5 sum, burn to CD, and try to do another Live login.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 11, 2013)

Obviously a small problem with the login access and keyboard mapping should not be an obstacle to your goal. Regarding root access, they commented the solution above. Second, the keymap be sure to check the model, select *United States of America ISO-8859-1* is a safe option.

Keyboard mappings ->> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/book.html#keyboard-mappings.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 11, 2013)

Already tried just hitting enter and typing in root. This is definitely a keyboard problem. Yes I selected the default setting first, but the next try I used the keyboard mapping option you mentioned. 

When I tried the Install option and got to the hostmame window only 1/4 of the keys even gave an output on the screen. These where in capitals and proceeded by a ^ and an audible tone.

I'm not giving up on the CD just yet. There's still a lot I have to learn and try before I do that.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 11, 2013)

Try following:


Update the BIOS to latest manufacturer version available.
Check if you have USB legacy enabled in the BIOS (try enabled/disabled modes).
Try another USB keyboard.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 12, 2013)

Pretty new to computers really. Is the BIOS on the motherboard or hard disk, and, how do I go about updating?

My troubleshooting experience on avionics systems on a military jet aircraft lead me to the "try another keyboard" suggestion. Will have to wait to do this until I can swap with a known good keyboard  (the other keyboard is a wireless that is intergrated into desktop by manufacturer and usually doesn't work with OS install CDs).

I will have to see about the USB legacy being enabled?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Please, show characteristics of your motherboard. To update BIOS is necessary to know this data, then go to manufacturer website to check and download for latest BIOS available.


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Jan 12, 2013)

Might be a couple of days on getting a known good keyboard.
Spent a few hours chasing my tail trying to find who manufactured motherboard and developed the BIOS. All I got so far is a part number.
I'll post in a couple of days and let you know how everything went.

Thanks to all those that gave advice.
AndyOpie150


----------



## AndyOpie150 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, I ended up trying a live USB install of PC-BSD. Everything went peachy. Everything is working properly. I just need to figure out how to install my wireless card's Windows driver. I've done that a few dozen times with Linux distros. I'll just need to read up on the subject in the networking section (I'm assuming there is a networking section). 

At least I know for sure it was the FreeBSD image file that must have gotten corrupted in the download process.


----------



## Rw8 (Mar 26, 2017)

AndyOpie150 said:


> Well, I ended up trying a live USB install of PC-BSD. Everything went peachy. Everything is working properly. I just need to figure out how to install my wireless card's Windows driver. I've done that a few dozen times with Linux distros. I'll just need to read up on the subject in the networking section (I'm assuming there is a networking section).
> 
> At least I know for sure it was the FreeBSD image file that must have gotten corrupted in the download process.


I have same problem. I guess will just stick to Linux. If something this simple has not been fixed by now (March 2017), does not give me much confidence in using bsd.


----------



## photor-freebsd (Mar 27, 2017)

I am experimenting with GhostBSD-live-stick at the moment. I burned the image on a store-n-stay-stick and the laptop boots the system up to X-Server. Only thing, it is aweful slow (no hardware acceleration in the xserver, I guess) and I have to figue out to get the parameter adjustments (keyboard layout, maybe xserver, network) persistent on the stick. On the other hand I just want to figure out, if my hardware fully works under FreeBSD.

Maybe this is an option for you, too.

Photor


----------

